

Ask HN: Abnormally high level of TLS patching going on? - zaroth

First Apple, then Google, now GnuTLS? They all sound like different bugs, but all coming out within 3 business days?<p>Is there a coordinated effort to time these releases?
======
esw
Either that, or it's reactionary. It's not unreasonable to think that the
high-profile nature of Apple's bug led others to do a code review.

